# Champion Pet Foods Sold



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

The pet food industry is so scary to me. There is little regulation and companies are continually either changing formulations, sourcing, or enduring buy outs. It's a constantly changing ball game.


----------



## WasChampionFan (Mar 31, 2012)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> The pet food industry is so scary to me. There is little regulation and companies are continually either changing formulations, sourcing, or enduring buy outs. It's a constantly changing ball game.


I am surprised that post on the GSD Forum is still there. Similar posts have been removed from Dog Food Chat. Makes me wonder how objective these forums are.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

You'll find there is a wide variety of thoughts on food here, and for the most part, all are respectful of others' opinions. Threads are not deleted here, and rudeness is not tolerated... unlike many forums. We are first and foremost a community of golden lovers and consider ourselves very much a family.


----------



## MyBentley (May 5, 2009)

WasChampionFan said:


> Champion sells out !!! BUMMER!! - German Shepherd Dog Forums
> 
> I was a big fan of this food until the quality declined and the dogs experienced soft stools and generally stopped eating it.
> 
> ...


Curious username that you have chosen for this dog forum and a number of others I've seen you join recently.

You've already seen the accurate information posted on some other forums, but I will post it here for other viewers on this forum.

Champion did not do a direct sell to another company such as Natura did to P & G. Rather, Champion owner and founder, Reinhard Muhlenfeld, seems to have worked with Bedford Capital in some type of limited partnership that still provides partial ownership for his son Peter. 

Bedford Capital: Investment Situations

News Article - Office of Advancement and Alumni Affairs - University of Alberta

You'll find a variety of dog food brands advertised on this forum as well as all dog forums; so no, I don't think Champion controls any forums.


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

Ive emailed Champion and asked this question directly and here is the quote copy/pasted from the email

"Champion Petfoods is a privately held company and we have a valued investment partner. We have not been sold to a gentleman in the chemical industry."


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Here is a post from Champion Pet Foods that I copied and pasted from the German Shepherd Forum. The post comments on their recent acquisition by Bedford Capital. This sort of consolidation in the pet food industry appears to be pretty common. For example, "Ralston" Purina is now a part of Nestle and Eukanuba is part of Proctor and Gamble. 

Clarity on Champion Petfoods & Bedford
Hi Everyone,

We here at Champion value the trust we have gained from our customers by being completely open and transparent, and appreciate all the concerns and comments about our business practices - we have pets too and everything we do is linked to their health and well-being. So we know you are truly concerned when you ask about Bedford's involvement in our company.

As noted by Peter our VP of Sales and Marketing, and the son of Champion's founder, "Bedford has skillfully facilitated the succession of our family business from one generation to the next. And, with Bedford’s substantial resources, support and genuine enthusiasm for our products and people, we’re now firmly positioned to continue our rapid growth within pet specialty markets—both here in Canada and abroad.”
Bedford is a Canadian investment company that helps companies grow into the next level of their business. Find out more on their website. Bedford Capital: Overview

And, rest assured Champion's food development, ingredient procurement and manufacturing and testing practices each maintain the high standards set by Peter and his father Reinhard - and, as they have, we continue to seek ways to improve our products to give your beloved cats and dogs the best nourishment and feeding performance possible.

Our mandate is to make Biologically Appropriate dog and cat foods from Fresh Regional Ingredients; which we make exclusively in our award-winning kitchens here in Alberta, Canada - we Never Outsource, nor do we manufacture foods for other companies. 

I hope this adds some clarity to your questions. Always feel free to contact us through either the ACANA or ORIJEN websites, or by emailing [email protected]

ACANA Pet Foods | Acana Orijen


----------



## artbuc (Apr 12, 2009)

Here is an update on the plant odor problem. Doesn't look very encouraging, at least not to me.

Look for more trouble with Champion's Kibble quality ... Acana and Orijen


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

artbuc said:


> Here is an update on the plant odor problem. Doesn't look very encouraging, at least not to me.
> 
> Look for more trouble with Champion's Kibble quality ... Acana and Orijen


That link just leads to a Labrador Retriever forum to someones post about it.


----------



## artbuc (Apr 12, 2009)

Lincoln_16 said:


> That link just leads to a Labrador Retriever forum to someones post about it.


There is a link in the first post to the St Albert Gazette newspaper article.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

New stacks hit the horizon at Morinville's Champion Petfoods | Local News | St. Albert Gazette


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

Im wondering if these new changes are going to mean I now have to pay even more for a bag of this kibble...


----------



## MyBentley (May 5, 2009)

Lincoln_16 said:


> Im wondering if these new changes are going to mean I now have to pay even more for a bag of this kibble...


I believe that the newly re-formulated Acana formulas this summer are smaller bag sizes plus a slightly higher price.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

duplicate deleted


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

How in the heck am I just now seeing this?! I really need to pay more attention around here...! I hadn't heard anything about this.

It really ticks me off. I'm so fed up with the buyouts, recalls, etc., that are going on in the pet food industry. 
Acana was one of the last foods on my list of possibilities, if we ever decided to switch again for some reason. I'd have to do a lot of homework and think long and hard, now, before trusting them.

I really hope that Fromm doesn't end up doing this someday.


----------



## WasChampionFan (Mar 31, 2012)

LifeOfRiley said:


> How in the heck am I just now seeing this?! I really need to pay more attention around here...! I hadn't heard anything about this.
> 
> It really ticks me off. I'm so fed up with the buyouts, recalls, etc., that are going on in the pet food industry.
> Acana was one of the last foods on my list of possibilities, if we ever decided to switch again for some reason. I'd have to do a lot of homework and think long and hard, now, before trusting them.
> ...


Fromm will. But probably Blue Buffalo is next. All the body language is there.


----------



## WasChampionFan (Mar 31, 2012)

MyBentley said:


> I believe that the newly re-formulated Acana formulas this summer are smaller bag sizes plus a slightly higher price.


Plus the peas and lentils.


----------



## john martin (Feb 26, 2012)

Obviously they're getting bigger and needed more capital to expend and serve the growing demand. Without this, another option is to borrow for working capital. As an owner, I will definitely opt for the partnership. As a consumer, I'd like to find out whos in control of the company at this time.


----------

